# 7 seater station wagon



## huskerdu (14 Feb 2007)

Hi all,
I am looking for a 6/7 seater which is not an MPV. 
The Peugeot 307 SW is the kind of thing I am interested in, but am not
too excited about buying a Peugeot.  The Corollo Verso is another option. 
Does anyone know if any other car which has 7 seats, but is styled
like a normal car.


----------



## phoenix_n (14 Feb 2007)

Could go for a 94-95 Mercedes E-Class (W124) 7 seater estate. Hassle free motoring and no depreciation to speak of.


----------



## Taximan (14 Feb 2007)

I could be wrong but I think the seats in the Merrc are rear facing. Personally I would not have a child facing out for fear of being rear ended. As stated this is a personal and probably irational  fear but to me it just seems crazy.

One of the advantages of MPV's is the height for ease of trasfering kids around they are great. We have a Grand Scenic and we think its great but other posters hate Renault, we have had it two years and no trouble. I like the look of it but  I am biased. 

The verso is a lovely car inside and very smooth drive I dont like the look of it but each to their own.

If its for family reasons safty, reliability & cabin size are the priorities IMO. Depreciation is not so important as we only plan on buying one of these types of car and using it for the next 10 years.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Feb 2007)

They're styled like a normal car from the 1980s, but  estates are pretty reliable old buses, and built for safety.

Of course, you'll have to buy some nice knitted cardigans, a pipe, slippers, etc. to go with it...


----------



## tosullivan (14 Feb 2007)

Just bought a '05 Corolla Verso 2.0 Diesel and its a great car.

Other options are the Honda Stream....2+2+2 after '05 and 2+3+2 before that.  A few jap import ones around but they have the look of an estate.

The Audi A6 is also available in 7 seater.


----------

